# Umfrage: Karrierewahl



## Rosengarten (5. Februar 2008)

Hey liebe Warhammer-Online Fans.
wollte mal eine neue Umfrage bezüglich der Karrieren in Warhammer-Online starten, um zu wissen welche Karrieren bevorzugt sind und vielleicht dann so überbevölkert sein werden, dass man sich wünscht eine andere genommen zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Außerdem würd mich interessieren was an dem gerücht dran ist, dass die *Kiddies* auf Seiten von der Zerstörung spielen werden(überwiegen). 
Bedanke mich schonmal im Vorraus über eure Beiträge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Beide Fraktionen passten leider nicht in eine Frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feinkost (5. Februar 2008)

naja ich kann mich nicht entscheiden atm
ordnung: hexenjäger oder feuerzauberer
zerstörungrk-spalta,der auserwählte,chaosbarbar oder hexenkriegerin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (5. Februar 2008)

Auch mir fällt die Entscheidung schwer, aber noch ist ja genug Zeit zum Grübeln.

Momentan fiele meine Wahl auf einen Schwertmeister und einen schwarzen Gardisten.

Außer den Elfen sagt mir irgendwie kein Volk wirklich zu. Vielleicht noch Chaos, oder just for fun mal nen Ork, aber auf keinen Fall Zwerge oder Imps. Bei den Zwergen fehlt mir als Klasse eindeutig der Slayer, die Imps sind mir einfach zu abgedroschen.

Freue mich schon auf die ersten Addons, ich träume davon, mal als Gruftprinz/-könig für die Legionen Nehekaras kämpfen zu dürfen... *schwärm*


----------



## Istildar (5. Februar 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Auch mir fällt die Entscheidung schwer, aber noch ist ja genug Zeit zum Grübeln.
> 
> Momentan fiele meine Wahl auf einen Schwertmeister und einen schwarzen Gardisten.
> 
> ...



Die ersten Addons?Mir würd erstma das Hauptspiel reichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja werd wohl n Zeloten spielen


----------



## Andî39 (5. Februar 2008)

Werde eine Goblin-Schamanen spielen.  Das wird bestimmt Spaß machen in großen Schlachten meine Kameraden zu heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollten sich Beleidigungen im alllgemeinen Channel häufen und die Hilfsbereitschaft bei der Zerstörung fehlen, dann wird wohl ein kleiner Zwerg Runenpriester Twink erschaffen werden.


----------



## wildshadow (5. Februar 2008)

ich find bei der ordnung den schatten-krieger einfach super....bei zerstörung gibts leider keinen normalgewachsenen der mit fernkampfwaffen spielen kann....magus und zauberin beides caster-.-

in punkto distanz-dmg-karrieren find ich gibts bei der ordnung mehr abwechslung als bei der zerstörung obwohl wir die pets haben und ihr (so denk ich mal) keine bekommen werdet (der weiße löwe mit pet....sicher net)

und da es bei der zerstörung für mich nichts mit fernkampf gibt....weil ich die klassen kacke finde, wirds ne schwrze garde oder auserwählter werden. Glaub eher Schwaze garde hab dafür auch gevoted

Schaut euch nur mal die votes für distanz-karrieren bei ordnung und zerstörung an....(20:7 jetziger stand und das wird sich sicher noch drastisch abheben)


----------



## Vakahma (5. Februar 2008)

hmm also mir gefallen einige klassen z.b chaosbarbar ork-spalta Jünger des khaine. Mal sehen also nen nahkämpfer und einen heiler will ich sehr gerne spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (5. Februar 2008)

Ich habe erstmal Runenpriester und Goblin Schamane ausgewählt, aber das sind nur momentane Wünsche.
Entschieden wird im Charakterbildschirm, es ist einfach zu schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (5. Februar 2008)

Ich werd mir wohl einen Zwergen-Maschinisten oder einen Goblin-Squigtreiba zulegen.
Ich bin ein ziemlicher Goblinfan beim Tabletop und ein Schamane hätte da natürlich auch seinen Reiz - nur kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass ein Schamane (das selbe gilt für mich übrigens auch bei dem Sigmarpriester)  als Heiler fungieren soll. Das passt für mich irgendwie nicht in die Warhammer-Welt, daher werd ich mich von dem Schamanen fern halten.

Aber anderseits braucht das Spiel Heiler und irgende Klasse (bzw. Klassen) musste es ja treffen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andî39 (5. Februar 2008)

/push =X


----------



## Pymonte (5. Februar 2008)

Magier ftw. Egal welche Rasse Hauptsache es isn Caster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deswegen Feuermagier oder Magus


----------



## Hexenjäger Dante coop. (5. Februar 2008)

also mein favorit ist zurzeit der hexenjäger aber ich werde mir erstmal jede klasse von jeder sseite ansehen ein bisschen rum probieren und meine frühste entscheidung wird wohl vor dem charakterbildschirms ein


----------



## Shadaim (5. Februar 2008)

Zwergen-Machinisten an die Front! =)


----------



## Sempai02 (5. Februar 2008)

Ich bin noch am überlegen:

- Zerstörung: Hexenkriegerin oder Jünger des Khaine
- Ordnung Weiße Löwe

Ich tendiere aber eher zur Zerstörung.


----------



## -Hannibal- (5. Februar 2008)

Chaos Chosen !!


----------



## Devilyn (5. Februar 2008)

Zerstörungwird eindeutig ne hexendingens xD

hab schon B11 gespilet in WoW also werd ich auch da sonne gut aussehende knapp bekleidete braut spielen^^

Ordnung kein plan xD vllt. was mit dicker rüsse oder so^^

aber kein Zwerg^^


----------



## Andî39 (5. Februar 2008)

/push again =X


----------



## Rosengarten (5. Februar 2008)

Freue mich über eure beiträge, find es bloß ein wenig blöd, dass meine Befürctungen sich umgesetzt haben. Viele wollen Hexenjäger, Schattenkrieger und Jünger des Khaine spielen ;O*Meine Favoriten*^^


----------



## Kangrim (5. Februar 2008)

Maschinisten ganz klar!
*linksaufmeinprofilschau*
Einfach wundervoll Granaten werfen, Fallen stelle, mit 2 1h oder einer 2h Schusswaffe schießen und noch ne dicke Rohrzange aufm Rücken. Eindeutig meins^^

Edit: LoL Schattenkrieger ist beliebter als der Babar.^^ Der wird wohl fürs überleben der Elfen sorgen. Schade das die Maschinisten so beliebt sind aber andererseits versteh ich meine Maschinisten Kumpels^^.


----------



## wildshadow (5. Februar 2008)

schattenkrieger rules  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Janus- (5. Februar 2008)

wundert mich, dass kaum Interesse an den Castern besteht (wobei ich denk das wird sich eh alles nochma ändern wenn ein paar mehr definitive Fähigkeiten bekannt werden), wobei doch in WoW z.b. der Magier eine der häufigst gespielten Klassen war.


----------



## wildshadow (6. Februar 2008)

44 zu 19 votes für die distanz-dd's der ordnung
bei keiner anderen klasse ist so ein mega unterschied 

was ich noch seh ist das die tanks der zerstörung beliebter sind als die der ordnung....liegt warscheinlich am aussehn

@ Janus... paar namen von fähigkeiten vom magus sind bekannt: da gibts grünes, rotes, schwarzes, blaus, gelbes..... Feuer und dazu surft er durch die luft....sag ich nur lol dazu (regenbogen-mage)
und die zauberin sprengt sich selbst in die luft....braucht man nix weiter dazu sagen

da ist der feuermage sicher cooler und der schattenkrieger und der maschinist sowiso....


----------



## Jimmi (6. Februar 2008)

alles egal. Hauptsache mein char hält ne Atomexplosion stand und hat ne Waffe die größer als er is, dann bin ich zufireden^^.


----------



## Feinkost (6. Februar 2008)

Jimmi schrieb:


> alles egal. Hauptsache mein char hält ne Atomexplosion stand und hat ne Waffe die größer als er is, dann bin ich zufireden^^.


ich empfehle dir nen zwerg, ob die ne atomexplosion standhalten bezweifle ich aber das mit der waffe könnte hinhaun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarfar (6. Februar 2008)

Rosengarten schrieb:


> Freue mich über eure beiträge, find es bloß ein wenig blöd, dass meine Befürctungen sich umgesetzt haben. Viele wollen Hexenjäger, Schattenkrieger und Jünger des Khaine spielen ;O*Meine Favoriten*^^



Hi Rosengarten,
würdest du deine Umfrage in diesen Forum veröffentlichen? Würde mich auch sehr interrisieren wie es um die Klassenbeliebtheit steht.


----------



## -Janus- (6. Februar 2008)

Sarfar schrieb:


> Hi Rosengarten,
> würdest du deine Umfrage in diesen Forum veröffentlichen? Würde mich auch sehr interrisieren wie es um die Klassenbeliebtheit steht.




Wenn du dass ernst meinst... Über den ganzen Beiträgen is son Diagramm--> das is die Umfrage^^


----------



## Rosengarten (6. Februar 2008)

Hehe, das verstehe ich jetzt aber auch nicht so ganz @ Sarfar.

Und noch was zu der Zauberin, ich würd mal sagen des wird eine sehr beliebte Klasse werden, wenn mehr über sie bekannt wird, weil sie wird über kurze Zeit enormen Damage raushaun, muss danach nur halt ne Pause einlegen. Wen interessierts, wenn der Gegner dann schon down ist -_-!


----------



## Andî39 (6. Februar 2008)

Sarfar schrieb:


> Hi Rosengarten,
> würdest du deine Umfrage in diesen Forum veröffentlichen? Würde mich auch sehr interrisieren wie es um die Klassenbeliebtheit steht.


Die Umfrage ist oben über dem Thread.






_/push /push /push_


----------



## Crash_hunter (6. Februar 2008)

jünger und runen priester klingen gut, werde aber erst mal alle chaose testen^^


----------



## wildshadow (6. Februar 2008)

es geht mir nicht allein um den dmg bei ner karriere 
ich will mehr abwechslung bei karrieren....sodas die auswahl bei der ordnung und der zerstörung gleich schwer fallen.
und außerdem wer sagt das die zauberin soooo viel mehr dmg raushaun wird als andere klassen


----------



## Fischi 2 (6. Februar 2008)

Ich bin mir nochnich sicher ob ich ein ork-sparta oder nen Schwarzork mache.
Auf jeden fall ein Ork^^

Und ja ich bin ein "Kiddi" und spiele Caos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Janus- (6. Februar 2008)

Fischi schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nochnich sicher ob ich ein ork-sparta oder nen Schwarzork mache.
> Auf jeden fall ein Ork^^
> 
> Und ja ich bin ein "Kiddi" und spiele Caos.
> ...



Kommt nicht drauf an, wie alt man biologisch betrachtet ist, sondern eher auf die Reife finde ich.

Zum Topic: Finde die Zauberin (in meinem Falle DEN ZauberER^^) auch sehr interessant, hoffe jedoch das die Karriere nich so ganz "Glaskanonen-mäßig" wird wie der Feuerzauberer, sondern eher wie der Eismagier bzw. der Hexer in WoW.


----------



## Varek Varsson (6. Februar 2008)

Wie heisst es doch, "Es kann nur einen geben" und das ist bei mir eindeutig der Eisenbrecher.
Wir Zwerge sind zwar nicht so freundlich wie die Menschen oder so "sauber" wie die Spitzohren halten aber soviel aus wie ein Amboss!

Varek  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosengarten (6. Februar 2008)

@wildshadow,

ich meinte nicht damit, dass die Zauberin der DD schlechthin wird, jedoch wird es die Klasse sein die über nen kurzen Zeitraum schnell Damage raushaut und zum Beispiel ein Feuermagier über einen längeren Zeitraum konstat Schaden verteilt, wobei die Zauberin nach einer Weile unterbrechen muss,weil sie sich sonst selbst in die Luft sprengt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kein DD wird, denke ich mal, übermäßig sein, wie ein Hexenmeister in WoW.

Des Weiteren wundert mich warum der Erzmagier so unbeliebt ist. Der sieht doch schick aus und einen Heiler braucht man immer. *lol* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathgnom (6. Februar 2008)

Ich bin für den Choasbabaren
frage was ist den ein weiser löwe


----------



## Draco1985 (6. Februar 2008)

Deathgnom schrieb:


> frage was ist den ein weiser löwe



Sowas hier: Korhil, Hauptmann der weißen Löwen

Im Grunde sind das Elfen mit dicker Rüstung, Äxten und Löwenpelzen als Umhängen. Laut Hintergrund sind die Bodyguards des Phönixkönigs und gehören zu den tapfersten Kriegern der Elfen.


----------



## Sempai02 (6. Februar 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Sowas hier: Korhil, Hauptmann der weißen Löwen
> 
> Im Grunde sind das Elfen mit dicker Rüstung, Äxten und Löwenpelzen als Umhängen. Laut Hintergrund sind die Bodyguards des Phönixkönigs und gehören zu den tapfersten Kriegern der Elfen.



Gibt es die auch in weiblicher Form?

PS: Mich wundert eh,dass man zwar sexy Dunkelelfen gesehen hat,aber noch keine einzige Hochelfe oder Menschenfrau (haben die Barbaren und Zwerge eigentlich Frauen?Orcs haben ja keine).


----------



## Sukiz (6. Februar 2008)

so wie es bisher ausschaut werd ich ja fast die einzige Zauberin sein.........oje^^
oder ich spiel nen "netten" kleinen Goblin-Squiqtreiba aber ist ja noch zu früh um das zu entscheiden.


----------



## Pymonte (6. Februar 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Gibt es die auch in weiblicher Form?
> 
> PS: Mich wundert eh,dass man zwar sexy Dunkelelfen gesehen hat,aber noch keine einzige Hochelfe oder Menschenfrau (haben die Barbaren und Zwerge eigentlich Frauen?Orcs haben ja keine).



ja und doch man kann schon auf der WAR Seite ein paar weibliche Feuermagier und Ritter sehen.
Sehen aber nicht sehr elegant aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anthonidas (6. Februar 2008)

Ich werde einen Schwarzen Gardisten spielen. 

Die Schwarze Garde von Naggarond bildet Malekiths persönliche Leibgarde und rekrutiert sich aus den besten Kriegern Naggaroths. Nur Malekiths beste Generäle bekommen eine Einheit der elitären Schwarzen Garde mit ihren schweren Rüstungen und den mit bösartigen Widerhaken versehenen Hellebarden unterstellt.

Der Hauptmann der Schwarzen Garde, Kouran, gilt als ein brillianter General. Er zeichnet sich durch seine Kaltherzigkeit aus, die selbst für einen Druchii sehr groß ist, und dient allein dem Hexenkönig.


----------



## Orcwarrior (6. Februar 2008)

Hi, ich werd nen Schwarzork spielen, und irendwann einen Twink machen, und das is dann ein Spalta! 

Wenn ich irgendwann meine orkischen Manieren zeitweise ablegen muss (wenn Freundin durchdreht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), und ich zur Ordnung gucken werde, dann würd ich mir nen riesenhammaträga machn! Aba ich bin schon wieder voll auch oorkisch da hia! Und deshalb werda ich mia n kleinen Onlineschwarzork machäään!

Geschrieben: "Von einem echten Schwarzork"


----------



## Kuralian (6. Februar 2008)

Ein bisschen doof das man bei beiden Seiten (Ordnung/Zerstörung) eine Klasse wählen muss.So sieht man nicht 
wie viele Ordnung und wieviele wirklich Zerstörung spielen.Ach ja mit dem "Zerstörung=Kiddies sollte man aufpassen.Kannst ja mal bei *www.lod-guild.eu* reingucken, wir spielen Zerstörung und sind keine Kiddies.Btw spiele Chaos Chosen, müsste ich Ordnung spielen, wäre es der Erzmagier.


----------



## Barlyn (6. Februar 2008)

Zerstörung Ork-Spaltaa und Ordnung Hexenjäger/Sigmarpriester. Oder Maschinist, aber eigentlich mag ich Zwerge nicht. Find nur ihr Mount cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LionTamer (6. Februar 2008)

Auf Seiten der Zerstörung wohl am ehesten einen Dunkelelfen / Jünger des Khaine.
Irgendwie mag ich die Klasse, auch wenn es der Heiler ist. 

Auf Seiten der Ordnung finde ich Hexenjäger/Schattenkrieger sehr spannend.
Vllt wird es aber auch n Zwerg ^^


----------



## Rosengarten (7. Februar 2008)

@Kuralian



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ja, tut mir leid aber es passten nur 20 Auswahlmöglichkeiten per Frage. Würd mich auch interessieren wer was auf Ordnung spielt und wer was auf Zerstörung, da soweit ich gehört hab man sich für eine Seite entscheiden muss. Weiß jetzt nicht genau ob dies nur für einen bestimmten server gibt, wer weiß wie viele zur Verfügung stehen werden oder generell für den Account. Weiß vielleicht jemand etwas darüber? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andî39 (7. Februar 2008)

Rosengarten schrieb:


> Ja, tut mir leid aber es passten nur 20 Auswahlmöglichkeiten per Frage. Würd mich auch interessieren wer was auf Ordnung spielt und wer was auf Zerstörung, da soweit ich gehört hab man sich für eine Seite entscheiden muss. Weiß jetzt nicht genau ob dies nur für einen bestimmten server gibt, wer weiß wie viele zur Verfügung stehen werden oder generell für den Account. Weiß vielleicht jemand etwas darüber? dance.gif


Ich denke mal, das wird so gelöst wie in WoW .. das heißt du musst dich auf jedem Server neu entscheiden, ob du Ordnung oder Zerstörung wählst. 
Bei WoW gibt es ja auch PvE Server bei denen man beiden Seiten dienen kann, aber das wird es bei WAR bestimmt nicht geben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Hawk (7. Februar 2008)

Ordnung schätze wird etwas besser von der atmosphäre usw. Aber ganz klar Zwerg - Maschinist back in actoin mit der Mobil Kneipe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldobin (7. Februar 2008)

Ich bin noch äußerst unentschlossen was das angeht werde warscheinlich auf die Seite gehen die meine Freunde bevorzugen und dann werde ich entweder Schwarzork oder Eisenbrecher mal sehen vieleicht werde ich auch was ganz anderes wer weis xD


----------



## Hexenjäger Dante coop. (7. Februar 2008)

abgesehen vom goblin schamane und dem runen priester hat für mich eigentlich jede klasse so seinen reitz 
MANN mythic was macht ihr so viele klassen ich hab keine ahnung was ich nehmen soll ^^


----------



## colamix (7. Februar 2008)

oh wie erwartet wollen viele nen auserkorenen zocken. d.h. für mich dass ich lieber ne zauberin spiele. ich hab keine lust auf ne klasse die von jedem gezockt wird allerdings entscheide ich das wenn ich im spiel bin und im startgebiet zuviele der selben klasse rum rennen.


----------



## Succubie (7. Februar 2008)

ich wollte zuerst nen zeloten nehmen, hab nach einigem hin und her aber dan doch gesagt: wenn's erscheint nehm ich nen magus. 
bei der ordnung hab ich irgendwas angekreuzt weil ich ja sonst net abstimmen konnte^^, denn ehe ich auf seiten der ordnung spiele ist weltuntergang.
zu meinem alter: 16 und glücklich 

so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (8. Februar 2008)

push =)


----------



## helado (8. Februar 2008)

hatte das glück auf der GC in leipzig WAR antesten zu können...
feuermagier, goblin schamane!

und mein favorit war goblin schamane!
weil man als heiler hinter den linien ne höhere überlebenschance hat, da nicht jeder mehr an den frontkämpfern vorbei kommt!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabelus (8. Februar 2008)

*knurrt*

Waaaggghhhh ich musste mich der ordnung verschreiben um die umfrage hinter mich zu bringen.
Das war wohl wieder die idee eines wiederlichen Menschleins.
Mit sicherheit werde ich eine korrekte Grüne hautfarbe haben. Ich werde zum Tier, je mehr gegner je mehr Blut desto besser.
Spaltaaaghh genau das bin ich.

*lacht*  Naja gut ist schon zu hören. Bitte nichts persöhnlich nehmen. Es ist mein erster versuch ein wenig wie ein geiler Ork zu sprechen.

Warum musst ich mich eigendlich bei der Ordnung auch entscheiden ? das verfälscht doch das ergebniss weil ich niemals auf der seite spielen werde.

MfG
Worldstalker


----------



## Kresse (8. Februar 2008)

Also ich habe auf der GC 07 einen Machinisten gespielt und das Grundprinzip der Klasse hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Da es dem Spiel auch noch nahezu an jeglicher Balance fehlte, war es auch ziemlich leicht mit der Klasse einige Grünhäute zu erschlagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber eigentlich würde ich gerne einen Weißen Löwen spielen, auch wenn diese ja noch nicht bestätigt wurden.
Auf Seiten der Zerstörung reizt mich der Marauder. Er ist das was Chaos in meinen Augen sein sollte, nämlich eine mutierende Bestie, die die Chaosenergien nutzt um ihre Feinde zu vernichten.


----------



## Bharak (8. Februar 2008)

Hammerträger wird meine erste wahl sein. Später werde ich vllt noch nen Schwarzork / Auserwählten spielen.
aber es geht nichts über 1,50 große typen mit riesigen Waffen die sie normalerweise gar nicht tragen könnten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zwerge ftw!!!!

mfg Bharak

Edit: hab mich da etwas falsch ausgedrückt, wollte sagen das normale 1,50 große Wesen solche waffen nicht tragen könnten, und damit indirekt auf die enorme stärke der Zwerge hinweisen


----------



## -Hannibal- (8. Februar 2008)

lol normalerweise nich tragen können 
ich werd zwar chaos spielen aber zwerge sind zwar klein aber n uraltes volk mit ziemlich viel kraft


----------



## derloki (8. Februar 2008)

irgendwie kann ich den umfrage ergebnisen nicht ganz glauben. vorallem die "zauberer" also magus, feuerzauberer und zaubererin werden wohl häufiger gespielt als es hier prognostiziert wird. 
da ich aber zelot spielen will, hoffe ich das diese klasse wenig gespielt wird.


----------



## Blackrat69 (9. Februar 2008)

Imperium: Sigmarpriester

Zwergen: Runenpriester

Hochelfen: (shadow warrior)

( ) deshalb weil die letzte Klasse noch nicht bekannt ist

so das ich halt von allen dreien etwas habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tixu (9. Februar 2008)

Ich werde mal den Erzmagier ausprobieren. Und sollte der mir nicht gefallen versuch ich es mit dem Feuerzauberer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verce (9. Februar 2008)

weiß ehrlich gesagt noch garnicht so genau welche klasse ich spielen werde
ich weiß nur dass es 90%ig die ordnugn sein wird. und momentan tendiere ich zu nahkampf-DDswie hammerträger und schwertmeister

und als tip für die zukunft: wenn ihr votes startet die zahlen wie zb das alter beinhalten, dann solltet ihr zahlen nicht doppelt nennen... leute die 20 sind können sich jetzt quasi aussuchen ob sie 16-20 oder 20-26 wählen..^^


----------



## Infernal. (10. Februar 2008)

Ich werde mich zunächst mal der Zerstörung anschließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wahrscheinlich werde ich eine Dunkelelfin spielen. entweder Sorceress oder Hexenkriegerin (falls sie Stealth haben^^). Will einfach mal eine reine Damage Klasse zocken und nicht wie sonst tanken.


----------



## Rosengarten (10. Februar 2008)

@ Infernal

Es wird kein Stealth in W.A.R. geben.

@Verce

Ja, das stimmt schon, hatte da in dem Moment auch nicht daran gedacht, aber war auch eher so gedacht, wenn z.B. jemand grad 16 gewroden ist noch 12-16 angibt oder so ähnlich naja´, aber auch egal. Nächstes mal werd ichs anders machen.

BTT: Die Range-DPS, besonders auf Seiten der Ordnung, sind ja sehr beliebt -_- ( Zauberklassen ausgenommen. Die werden anscheinend derzeit nicht so bevorzugt, komisch eigentlich)


----------



## -Haihappen- (10. Februar 2008)

Ich bin verwundert - ich hätte eigentlich gedacht, dass es eine "rofl imba chosen !11elf" - Invasion geben wird. Nunja, die gibts ja auch, jedoch nur in einem kleinen Ausmaß..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (11. Februar 2008)

Das sieht doch mal schön ausgeglichen aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie gab es bei der WoW-Umfrage weitaus mehr 10-15 (16) Jährige.

Find ich ehrlich gesagt halt doch ganz schön so, sorry. 

Na wenn ich bis dahin noch an mmos interessiert bin, würd ich sicher einen Hexenjäger spielen.


----------



## Rosengarten (11. Februar 2008)

Ich finds eigentlich ziemlich traurig, dass Hexenjäger, Schattenkrieger und Sigmarpriester sowie Maschinist so überbevölkert sein werden und die anderen Klassen in den Schatten stellen. Da kann ich mir wohl stecken nen Hexenjäger oder Schattenkrieger zu spielen, da ich keinen bock hab eine Klasse zu spielen die jeder 2te zockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Vielleicht wird sich bis zum Release noch einiges ändern, hoffe ich mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derloki (14. Februar 2008)

etwas offtopic, aber umso mehr hier abstimmen, umso representativer wird die umfrage... also UP!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klkraetz (14. Februar 2008)

Hab mich mal unter 26-xx eingetragen weil ich vor Release noch 26 werd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Werd 100%ig auf der Chaos/Zerstörungsseite spielen weil ich mit den "guten" Rassen noch nie viel anfangen konnte. Daher fand ich es beim Voten schade das ich Ordnung UND Zerstörung wählen musste. 

Hab mich auch für nen Chaos Barbaren und Auserwählten entschieden.
1. Nahkämpfer rocken einfach. Kanns mir nicht angewöhnen irgendwie von weiter weg auf die Gegner loszugehen. Mittendrinn statt nur dabei sagt man doch so schön xD
2. Die Beschreibung der beiden Chars höhrt sich so genial an. Zwahr auch so das es langweilig sein wird, da man die "gefährlichste" Waffe ist. (jedenfalls höhrt sichs so an) aber ich kann mir net vorstellen das es Unbalanced sein wird da auch andere Chars ziemlich gute beschreibung haben.

MfG


----------



## Dito (14. Februar 2008)

Ich wollte so gerne Schattenkrieger spielen....aber was muss ich da sehen?!?! 13% SK? NEEEIN! Ich will nicht Mainstream sein, ich will nicht in den Topf mit R0XX0R-K1dd13$ gesteckt werden....
Dann wirds halt irgendwas auf der Destru Seite, dann kann ich den Elfen wenigstens gut einheizen.


----------



## Daimien (14. Februar 2008)

bei mir wird es auf jeden fall ersteinmal ein Squiqtreibe..... ich möchte unbedingt ne Horde von Squiqs über das schlachtfeld treiben. auch mit der gefahr gefressen zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber im bereich Ordnung wäre ein Slayer das Ultimo. obwohl ein Sigmarpriester auch was stylisches hat ^^


----------



## -Hannibal- (14. Februar 2008)

@ dito   spiel halt einfach was dir spaß macht   und versuch dich vom verhalten und deiner spielweise von den anderen abzuheben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosengarten (14. Februar 2008)

@ Dito

Kann dich aber gut verstehen. Finde Hexenjäger auch interessant, da ich schon immer so ne Art Kopfgeldjäger bzw. Van Helsing zocken wollte aber, wenn man bedenkt, dass bestimmte Klassen so beliebt sind und oft gespielt werden ist es schwer sich von der Masse abheben zu können. Eben weil nicht nur Kiddies solche Klassen zocken. Dennoch find ich an Warhammer genial, dass es das Trophäensystem gibt und man so zu einem Individuum (auf das Aussehen des Charakters bezogen) wird. Es ist ja auch noch nicht allzu viel über Skills und Zauber bekannt, wodurch noch nicht feststeht in wie fern man seinen Charakter bezüglich der Fertigkeiten gestalten kann. Von daher abwarten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So viel dazu. Tut mir auch echt leid das beide Seiten net in eine Umfrage reinpassten, weshalb manche irgendwas auf der jeweiligen anderen Seite angeklickt haben (wahrscheinlich sogar das was  sich grad gut anhört) und dadurch die Ergebnisse etwas abwägig sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Soll ja auch nur ein kleiner Überblick von dem sein was einen erwarten wird!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borgut Kopfmoscha (14. Februar 2008)

ordnung = Feuerzauberer 
zerstörung = Schwarzork

Orks for the win.

Unsere Motto ist : 
Grün und Gemein.WAAAAGGGHHHH


----------



## Dito (15. Februar 2008)

http://www.warhammer-portal.de/index.php?sub=spiel

Macht mal alle mit, noch 9 Betakeys zu verschenken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PJK (15. Februar 2008)

Oh man das war mal wieder klar.
Da will ich schonmal auf der in der Unterzahl scheinenden Seite spielen, da sind noch meine beiden Lieblingsklassen (schattenkrieger und hexenjäger) die am beliebtesten und es wird dann wohl wieder schwer werden ne gruppe zu finden. Ich glaub da spiel ich lieber bei den Hochelfen vllt. nen Weißen Löwen und beim Imperium dann ein Ritter des Sonnenordens...


----------



## Rashnuk (15. Februar 2008)

In der Ordnung den weißen Löwen denn er hört sich von allen am besten an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber Zerstörung ist eher mein ding und ich werde dann einen Schwarzork spielen ... 
bin 17 Jahre alt ausserdem


----------



## Malarki@buffed (15. Februar 2008)

Ich glaub zwar Sigmarpriest oder Schamane aber bin mir da noch nicht sicher, das entscheide ich dann bei der Charakter Erstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (15. Februar 2008)

Ich glaub zwar Sigmarpriest oder Schamane aber bin mir da noch nicht sicher, das entscheide ich dann bei der Charakter Erstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derloki (18. Februar 2008)

gruppen finden...mhh ich denke das meiste wird auf schlachtfeldenr abgehen und da wird man keine gruppen brauchen, von daher würde ich dsa nicht als kriterium so fest machen.


----------



## Kresse (18. Februar 2008)

derloki schrieb:


> gruppen finden...mhh ich denke das meiste wird auf schlachtfeldenr abgehen und da wird man keine gruppen brauchen, von daher würde ich dsa nicht als kriterium so fest machen.



Du hast nie DAoC gespielt oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gruppen waren dort lebensnotwendig und ich hoffe in WAR wird das auch so. Nichts ist so spannend, wie zwei gut eingespielte Gruppen die um einen strategischen Punkt etc kämpfen. ( Ok ein 200 Mann Zerg vielleicht ^^ )
Ich hoffe, dass Gruppen in WAR eine ähnliche Bedeutung haben werden.
Auch das "das meiste wird auf Schlachtfeldern abgehen" ist Schwachsinn - Nichts geht über open RvR !
Btw : Ich denke, dass es besonders in einem PvP Spiel wie WAR einfacher ist Gruppen zu finden, da es bestimmt oft dazu kommen wird, dass man sich spontan entschließt mit 2-3 Gruppen ins RvR Gebiet zu gehen und dort Punkte für die eigene Fraktion zu sammeln. Außerdem gibt es ja Gilden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosengarten (18. Februar 2008)

@Kresse

Ich stimme dir da zu. Beim leveln mag man auf Gruppen verzichten doch später will man auch mit seiner eingefleischten Gruppe die Städte plündern, weil wer da allein rumrennt ist ein leichtes *Opfer*.


----------



## Neelyv (20. Februar 2008)

Kann, wenn ich ehrlich sein soll nicht verstehen, warum hier einige auf die Klassen, die sie gerne spielen möchten, verzichten, nur weil sie in der Tabelle die 10%-Grenze überschritten haben. Es ist doch total egal, wie viele Sigmarpriester im Startgebiet rumlaufen werden, deswegen mach ich mir doch nicht was anderes. Ich kann nur sagen, bleibt bei der Klasse, die euer Herz am meisten begehrt. Ob ihr dadurch eher oder langsamer eine Gruppe für irgendeine Party finden werdet kratzt doch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Außerdem müsst ihr einen Schritt weiter denken, als es die Umfrageergebnisse zulassen:

Sigmarpriester: 10.24%

Das würde bedeuten 43 Sigmarfanatiker laufen im Anfängergebiet rum? Falsch. Es würde mich wundern wenn es bei WAR nur zwei Server geben sollte. Und selbst wenn, bedeuten diese Zahlen nicht, dass mindestens 43 Sigmarpriester auf einem Server leveln. Keine Sorge, da wird bestimmt ein Drittel nach dem (spätestens) 20. Lvl sagen: "Hmm..... Sigamrpriester passt irgendwie doch nicht zu mir..."

Die Welt wird schon groß genug sein, dass man immer ne Gruppe finden wird. Die Zeit die dafür benötigt wird ist, auf jeden Fall in meinen Augen, drittrangig.

Ich werd mir nen Jünger des Khaine machen. Diese Mischung aus Heiler und Nahkampfklasse klingt einfach zu verlockend.


----------



## Navidgirnuod (20. Februar 2008)

so genau weis ichs leider nochnicht

100% klar ist das ich als hordespieler natürlich der zerstörung angehören werde.... dazu dann halt den besten heiler spielen den die zerstörung bietet

alles was ich bislang gehört habe, ist der beste heiler dieser fraktion der "goblin-schamane" die ich überdies total knuffig finde 

einmal heiler immer heiler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derloki (20. Februar 2008)

jede klasse soll mit jeder skillung gut spielbar sein - also gibt es 3 heiler und naja, wenn es hart auf hart komtm ist so ein jünger mti schweren rüstungen bestimmt etwas länger am leben, als eine goblin ins stoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosengarten (20. Februar 2008)

Naja, ich sag ma so irgendwie stimmt das schon, was du sagst derloki, aber der Goblin-Schamane wird auch seine Tricks haben mit denen er sich am Leben hält.

@Neelyv

Joa, da hast schon in einer Art recht, bloß ist es halt so das man so einzigartig wie möglich ist. Hoffe es wird mit den Trophäen usw möglich sein wirklich mal sein eigenes Individuum zu sein, obwohl natürlich das Spielerische-Können davor kommt. Wäre auch schön, wenn es im Endcontent net wie in WoW so eine Art t6 Rüsstung, mit der nach ner Weile jeder rumläuft, sondern eine breite Auswahl an Rüstungen. Mal schauen wie dies aussehen wird, man kann natürlich auch noch nachpatchen, wenn es bis zum Release nicht mehr machbar sein sollte.
Auf vielen Screenshots http://www.warhammeronline.com/english/gam.../BlackOrc02.jpg 
solch einen Schwarzork gesehen, der sogut wie immer so aussah -_-
Kann natürlich auch sein, dass das nur eines der vielen Rüsstungen sein werden, aber wenn sich da net allzu viel tun sollte fände ich es schon doof.


----------



## sTereoType (20. Februar 2008)

Rosengarten schrieb:


> Naja, ich sag ma so irgendwie stimmt das schon, was du sagst derloki, aber der Goblin-Schamane wird auch seine Tricks haben mit denen er sich am Leben hält.
> 
> @Neelyv
> 
> ...



stimmt schon das die auf vielen screens gleich aussehen, aber in beta wird wahrscheinlich nicht grad jeder so viele zwerge geschlachtet haben das er sichd amit zupflastern kann^^ 
p.s stehen die auf den screens nicht meistens vor nen posten oder einer stadt? dann könnte die rüstung vielleicht damit zusammenhängen das es wachen sind


----------



## Neelyv (22. Februar 2008)

> @Neelyv
> 
> Joa, da hast schon in einer Art recht, bloß ist es halt so das man so einzigartig wie möglich ist.



Die Einzigartigkeit eines Spielers ist nicht in seiner Klassenwahl konzentriert, sondern darin, wie er seinen Char spielt, (auf RP-Servern) ihn rüberbringt, und wie er mit anderen Spielern interagiert.
Ist es denn für die Klassenwahl wirklich so wichtig, wie viele Vertreter einer Klasse schon auf einem Realm unterwegs sind? Ok, das muss wohl jeder für sich selbst entscheiden...

Zum Trophäensystem:

Dieses System wurde exakt aus den Gründen entwickelt, die du aufgezählt hast. Wer in WoW allmählich die Nase voll davon hat, alle Jäger/Schurken/Druiden/etc. in der gleichen Montur rumrennen zu sehen, der wird wohl in WAR gut aufgehoben sein. Trophäen kannst du dir durch bestimmte Taten verdienen und sie dann irgendwo an deinem Char anbringen. Einige Trophäen werden wohl öfters anzutreffen sein, andere wiederum werden wohl seltener auftreten. Das beste an der ganzen Sache aber ist, dass Trophäen keine Boni irgendwelcher Art gewähren. Das wurde speziell deswegen so gemacht, damit bestimmte Trophäenteile nicht "gejagt" werden.
Gerade hierdurch hat WAR meiner Meinung nach einen gewaltigen Vorteil gegenüber WoW, da man durch Trophäen tatsächlich seinen Char zu einem Individuum machen kann.


----------



## Sin (23. Februar 2008)

Neelyv schrieb:


> Ist es denn für die Klassenwahl wirklich so wichtig, wie viele Vertreter einer Klasse schon auf einem Realm unterwegs sind? Ok, das muss wohl jeder für sich selbst entscheiden...


Einerseits ja, andererseits nein. Man sollte immer die Klasse spielen die einem am meisten Spass macht. Jedoch kann es frustrierend sein den Endgamecontent nicht "erleben" zu dürfen weil es zu viele von dieser Klasse gibt, und die Gilden die auswahl haben. Für gewöhnlich nehmen die meisten Gilden dann den Kandidaten der am meisten Onlinezeit aufweist.



> Trophäen kannst du dir durch bestimmte Taten verdienen und sie dann irgendwo an deinem Char anbringen. Einige Trophäen werden wohl öfters anzutreffen sein, andere wiederum werden wohl seltener auftreten. Das beste an der ganzen Sache aber ist, dass Trophäen keine Boni irgendwelcher Art gewähren. Das wurde speziell deswegen so gemacht, damit bestimmte Trophäenteile nicht "gejagt" werden.



Denke mal trotzdem dass die Throphäen gejagt werden, immerhin sollen es ja knochen, schädel etc sein. Also PvP Zwerge Klatschen.



> Gerade hierdurch hat WAR meiner Meinung nach einen gewaltigen Vorteil gegenüber WoW, da man durch Trophäen tatsächlich seinen Char zu einem *Individuum* machen kann.



Individuum ist jeder Char, es sei denn du spielst einen mit gespaltener Persönlichkeit ^^
Aber Individuell werden die Chars auf jeden fall dadurch


----------



## Neelyv (23. Februar 2008)

> Jedoch kann es frustrierend sein den Endgamecontent nicht "erleben" zu dürfen weil es zu viele von dieser Klasse gibt, und die Gilden die auswahl haben. Für gewöhnlich nehmen die meisten Gilden dann den Kandidaten der am meisten Onlinezeit aufweist.



In WoW vielleicht, aber in WAR wird das "Endgamecontent" auf PvP ausgelegt sein (wie der Großteil des Spiels), und sich nicht an Raid-Instanzen mit Klassensets orientieren. Ansonsten wäre das Spiel ja eine abgewandelte Form von WoW und ich denke mal/hoffe mal, dass es sich in eine andere Richtung entwickeln wird. EA Mythic hat versprochen, dass WAR nicht itemlastig sein wird. Von daher gehe ich mal davon aus, dass man in den höheren Levels eher an Belagerungen teilnehmen wird. Spezielle Burgen in der Welt werden bestürmt, mittels Belagerungsmaschinen, mit dem Ziel die Burg zu erobern.



> Denke mal trotzdem dass die Throphäen gejagt werden, immerhin sollen es ja knochen, schädel etc sein. Also PvP Zwerge Klatschen.



Aber diesmal wird nicht jeder itemgeile Powergamer dieselben Trophäen sammeln/jagen. Hierbei wird auch der Geschmack der Person hinter dem Bildschrim darüber entscheiden, welche Trophäen sie haben möchte. Nicht jeder steht auf Totenschädel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .



> Individuum ist jeder Char, es sei denn du spielst einen mit gespaltener Persönlichkeit ^^
> Aber Individuell werden die Chars auf jeden fall dadurch



Da habe ich mich wohl nicht klar ausgedrückt. Ich wollte sagen, dass durch Trophäen jeder Char optisch ein wenig anders sein wird. Immerhin gibt es zahlreiche Plätze an deiner Kleidung, an der du deine Trophäen anbringen kannst. Der eine Hexenjäger hat zum Beispiel einen Trophäenpflock, den er am linken Oberschenkel trägt, der andere trägt in auf der Brust usw.
In WoW laufen 9 von 10 Schurken mit den beiden epischen Streitkolben rum. In WAR steigern die Trophäen die Einzigartigkeit eines jeden Chars.


----------



## Rosengarten (23. Februar 2008)

Ich denke stimme Sin trotzdem zu,weil später auch bei Städte-Raids auf die Auswahl der Gruppenmitglieder geachtet wird. Man will als Gruppe überleben, braucht somit schon einmal Heiler, und niemand nimmt z.B. von 5 Mann 3 Hexenjäger mit, da die Gruppe denke ich mal nicht so Durchschlagskräftig wie eine mit jeweils unterschiedlichen DD's sein wird und ich fände es, wenn ich Hexenjäger spielen würde, schon doof, falls 50% oder mehr die gleiche Klasse wie ich spielen.
Ist jetzt nur als Beispiel gedacht. Wollte nur mal eine mögliche Situation aufgreifen, die meiner Ansicht nach auch eintreffen könnte.
Soll aber keinem den Spaß an seiner Klasse nehmen, da diejenigen, die ihre Klasse beherschen sowieso keine Angst haben sollten eine Gruppe zu finden. Bin mal gespannt wie es in W.A.R. aussehen wird, aber bestimmt nicht so wie in WoW.


----------



## Neelyv (24. Februar 2008)

Und die Beherrschung der Klasse wird in WAR stark im Vordergrund stehen, zum Glück. Aber mal ganz ehrlich, den Endgamecontent erlebt man immer, von Klassenwahl zu Klassenwahl mal schneller und mal leichter. Außerdem denke ich, dass allein von dem Spielaufbau her, die Community wie in HdRo reifer und auch sozialer sein wird. Ich würde auch mal anderen Vertretern meiner Klasse den Vorzug geben, sodass sie den Endcontent erreichen und erleben dürfen.
Nebenbei eine Frage: Bestehen in WAR Gruppen auch nur aus fünf Spielern, oder werden in einer nicht-Raid-Gruppe auch mehr Mitglieder möglich sein?


----------



## -Hannibal- (24. Februar 2008)

Also ich glaub das zu Gruppen oder Raids noch nix bekannt is ,,,,


----------



## Pymonte (24. Februar 2008)

> In WoW vielleicht, aber in WAR wird das "Endgamecontent" auf PvP ausgelegt sein (wie der Großteil des Spiels), und sich nicht an Raid-Instanzen mit Klassensets orientieren.



Das mag sein, aber eine Gruppe die zu 50% nur aus Heilern/Tanks besteht wird es auch schwerer haben gegen eine ausgeglichene Gruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das sieht man sogar in WoW: Horde geht mit einigen Heilern ins BG, Allis setzten fast nur auf Dmg... na wer verliert wohl imemr weil er keinen support hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde mir dennoch jede Trophäe, egal wie hässlich oder unpassend sie ist holen, auch wenn sie keine Werte haben und sie nur auf der Bank/im Inventar vergammeln.
Warum? Weil ich alles will, Individualisierung ist auch nur bedingt möglich. Sicherlich, man ist einzigartiger als in anderen MMOs, aber andererseits wirst du irgendwann jemandem begegnen, der entweder genauso angezogen ist bzw genauso aussieht wie du.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (24. Februar 2008)

Neelyv schrieb:


> Nebenbei eine Frage: Bestehen in WAR Gruppen auch nur aus fünf Spielern, oder werden in einer nicht-Raid-Gruppe auch mehr Mitglieder möglich sein?


Normale Gruppe = 6 Spieler (kann sich aber noch ändern)


----------



## Endijian (24. Februar 2008)

Ich bin zwar noch gar nicht sicher ob ich WAR spielen werde aber abstimmen kann man ja ruhig mal.
Is nicht so toll, das man für beide Seiten wählen muss, dadurch wird das Ergbeniss doch schon verfälscht.

Naja, kommt natürlich nur Zerstörung für mich in Frage.
Ich habe jetzt mal den Auserkorenen gewählt.
Schwarzork, Spalta oder Jünger kämen aber auch in Frage, auf jedenfall Nahkampf.
Problem ist, das die Klassenbeschreibungen auf der offiziellen Seite noch sehr schwammig sind, deswegen bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Denn so wie es aussieht gibts keine Klasse die Platte bzw. schwere Rüstung trägt und Dual-Wield kann. Halt mal abwarten was da noch kommt.
btw werde 27


----------



## Sin (24. Februar 2008)

Nun, man sollte jeoch bedenken, dass auch bei WAR Items eine Wichtige Rolle spielen, und deswegen gilt wieder: Wer mehr Zeit hat = bessere Items = größere Chance in Gilden aufgenommen zu werden. 
In WoW ist es egal ob du in ner Gilde bist oder nicht, jedenfalls wenn du pvp machen willst, da geht solo alles ganz gut. Bei WAR wird es nicht so sein, da ist eine gute Gilde schon pflicht.

Naja, sind alles nur vermutungen, wenn die NDA fällt wissen wir alle mehr ^^


----------



## Rosengarten (24. Februar 2008)

@Endijian

Also so weit mir bekannt ist werden Jünger des Khaine schwere Rüstung tragen können und die Möglichkeit auf Duel haben.
Chaos-Barbaren haben auch so eine Art schwere Rüstung und durch ihren dämonischen Arm also auch Duel. Wäre aber auch ein bisschen blöd wenn ein Auserwählter beispielsweise mit seiner Plattenrüstung  auch noch DW tragen könnte.


----------



## -Hannibal- (24. Februar 2008)

Also in meinen Augen, wäre ein Tank mit DW kein echter Tank.
Wenn ich ne Klasse mit DW spielen wollte, würd ich nen Chaosbarbaren spielen ....


----------



## Vindex (24. Februar 2008)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich einen Spalta spielen oder einen Schwarzork, allerdings habe ich als lezterer kein bock als zwar unumstößlicher "Def-Ork" an der front nicht zu sterben, aber stundenlang auf gegner einkloppen zu müssen bis diese endlich kleinbeigeben. Wenn ausreichend Pve-content enthalten wäre, dass wirklich Tanks gebraucht werden würden, würde ich eher zu Schwarzokrs tendieren, aber man wird sehen^^
Auf jedenfall aber was Grünes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und diesen Goblins kann ich nicht so viel abgewinnen...


----------



## Endijian (24. Februar 2008)

-Hannibal- schrieb:


> Also in meinen Augen, wäre ein Tank mit DW kein echter Tank.



Ich will ja auch nicht tanken, ich will einen Melee DD mit dicker Rüstung und DW haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie der hier zum Beispiel:Klick !

Ich bin halt generell kein Freund der Klassensysteme sondern mag lieber ein Skillsystem wie das vom guten alten UO. 
Lasse mir halt nicht gerne vorschreiben was mein Char kann und was nicht bzw. lasse mich ungern einschränken. Bis jetzt hab ich halt immer die Zähne zusammen gebissen und mich damit abgefunden.
Aber seis drum, sollte ich WAR spielen, kann ich damit leben. ( aber eher halt AoC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## derloki (3. März 2008)

jede klasse hat auch einen dmg-tree, mit dem sie nach mythic auch gut dmg machen können. also wird es dmg-tanks und dmg-supporter geben...und nicht nur reine tanks und healer. 
ach und neuerdings interesieren mich auch die tanks sehr, das tanken im rvr klingt sehr interesant.


----------



## HGVermillion (3. März 2008)

wundert aber doch wieviele Spieler klassen spielen wollen die Primär fürs Tanken gedacht sind, endet am ende damit das nur noch DDs und Heiler gesucht werden da Tanks genug vorhanden sind. ^^


----------



## Reak (3. März 2008)

Schwartzorc oder Jünger des Khaine Hört sich beides Klasse an ^^


----------



## Efgrib (4. März 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> wundert aber doch wieviele Spieler klassen spielen wollen die Primär fürs Tanken gedacht sind, endet am ende damit das nur noch DDs und Heiler gesucht werden da Tanks genug vorhanden sind. ^^



das hat nix zu sagen, in wow ist auch krieger die meist gespielte klasse, trotzdem werden ständig tanks gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (4. März 2008)

stimmt hab ich vollkommen vergessen. Ich frage mich langsam ob ich als Tank im PvP überhaupt jemanden bewegen kann mich am Leben zu erhalten ^^


----------



## Gromthar (4. März 2008)

Also ich bin mir noch überhaupt nicht sicher welche Klasse ich spielen werde.

Bisher bin ich sehr vom Hexenjäger und Hammerträger auf Seiten der Ordnung angetan. Bei Zerstörung gefallen mit Schamane und Jünger des Khaine am besten. Allerdings hören sich durch die Podcasts eigentlich alle Klassen interessant an; so ziemlich jeder kann durchaus interessante Spielweisen entziehen.

Ich denke am ehsten wird man dies entscheiden können, wenn man es selbst mal getestet hat. Interessant stelle ich mir allerdings die "Tank"klassen im RvR vor. Was genau wird ihre Aufgabe sein? Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass der gegnerische Mob freiwillig auf den mit der stärksten Rüstung haut. Wobei ... wenn ich mir das Belagern einer Burg vor Augen führe, könnte es durchaus sein, dass man unbedingt einen Tank braucht um ihn als Rammbock zu benutzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (5. März 2008)

Hi leute,
ich spiel zz viel mit meinem wow char shadow-priest
PvP und da ich vorhabe mit WAR anzufangen
wollte ich fragen welche klasse in etwa mit nem shadow in wow zu vergleichen ist?
Bis jetzt tendire ich zu Zelot aber auch der Jünger und der Erzmagier hören sich so ähnlich an



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also welche klasse ist eurer meinung nach am besten mit dem sahdow priest in wow
zu vergleichen?

viel spaß noch...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (5. März 2008)

ichw erde entweder einen
Zeloten,einen Jünger oder einen erzmagier spielen ^^
ka welche von dennen mal schaun welche von denen am ehesten mit dem shadow-priest aus wow zu vergleichen ist


----------



## zixxel (5. März 2008)

Spalta gans klar in kombi mit nem schami =)


<----------^^


----------



## Anywen (5. März 2008)

vergiss den vergleich mit wow,
wow is dreck vom allerfeinsten und abzocke hoch 10.
vergleich es lieber mit daoc da kommste weiter mit.
ich hoffe nur das es in war nich wieder so sein wird wie in daoc das jeder 2 accs brauch um sich vernünftig zu buffen.


Achja hab ich erwähnt das wow totaler dreck is? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine meinung


Any


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

Ork-Spalta>ALL


----------



## derloki (19. März 2008)

*hust* interessanter thread... up *hust*


----------



## nalcarya (19. März 2008)

Squigtreiba und Hexenjäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber nen weiblichen Hexenjäger wenns geht, die spiel ich ja auch in WH40k. Ich falle dann wohl in die Kategorie 20-26... ich fühl mich alt Oo


----------



## Cerboz (19. März 2008)

Sind ja doch noch recht viele Gobbo-Schamanen...
Mache mir auf jeden Fall einen weil ich in WoW auch immer mal einen Heiler spielen wollte.
Und in WAR um den geilen Heal rauszuhauen muss man auch noch Dmg machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auch mach ich mir einen da in WoW der Hunter mein Main war daher keinen Squigtreiba.
Wollte mir unbedingt Gobbos machen, weil viele Zerstörungsspieler eben Chaos spielen und Goblins sind ein toller Unterschied zu Chaos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Bin mit 13 Jahren bei 12-16


----------



## Jácks (19. März 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ich falle dann wohl in die Kategorie 20-26... ich fühl mich alt Oo


Nein Oma,du bist nicht alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

B2t:
Zerstörung:Ork Spalta
Ordnung:Hexenjäger(die ham so geile Hüte xD )
13 Jahre daher 12-16 Jahre


----------



## nalcarya (19. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Nein Oma,du bist nicht alt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pfff... ich geb dir gleich Oma! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hargorin (19. März 2008)

Nabend, ich hab mich erstmal für nen Schattenkrieger entschieden! Schön aus der zweiten Reihe Schaden raushauen ist genau mein Ding! Den Feuermagier hab ich deswegen nicht genommen weil mir das irgendwie zu "normal" ist, sowas wie den Schattenkrieger hat man auch nicht täglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Als Alternative würde es wohl der Sigmarpriester sein wenn ich mal meinem Drang gutes zu tun ausleben will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zerstörung wär es ein Schwarzork geworden, aber aufgrund eines Mehrheitsentscheid ist es doch die Seite der Ordnung geworden!

In diesem Sinne, Hargorin


----------



## Larandera (19. März 2008)

glaube das ich am anfang 100% hexenkriegerin spielen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (19. März 2008)

Ich werd definitiv Maschinist spielen, seit ich den Zwergen Ingi Hunter im WoW  spiele, hab ich dafür nen absoluten Fable, und Zwerge sind sowieso irgendwie fetzig. 
Naja bei Chao würde mich Squig treiber interessieren, weil er nen Pet hat, und nen goblin, bzw ein Chaosbarbar, weil die so coole mutierte Arme haben


----------



## froost @ka ... (26. März 2008)

Shadow warri ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dude_666 (27. März 2008)

Squig-Treiba FTW...Klein fies und hässlich.

Da es die inner Beta aber noch nicht gibt muss ich mich auf nen Hexenjäger/Sigmarpriester beschränken.


----------



## Alinar (27. März 2008)

The Black GUArd!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ÆbämÆ (28. März 2008)

erstamla uf die dunkle seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dannach i was auswählen was eine fette 2h waffe trägt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 atm auserwählter ;D  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kir Kanos (31. März 2008)

Die Klassen die mein Interesse geweckt haben ist auf der Seiten der Ordnung:
Der Ritter des Sonnenordens, der Sigmarpriester und der Runenpriester

Auf der Seite der Zerstörung sind es:
Der Auserkorene, der Chaosbarbar und Der Magus

Beide Seiten haben schon was für sich, aber beim Chaos wird woll mein erster Char endstehen.


----------



## Spectrales (31. März 2008)

Zerstörung: Schwarzork 
Ordnung: Hammerträger ( Ich musste ja irgendwas auswählen...)

Ich freu mich schon so richtig auf die Kollisions Abfrage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich einfach noch "gyler" finde als hinten zu stehen und zu feuern ist ganz vorne zu stehen und die Horden hinter mir zu schützen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

